# Doughnuts are poisonous!



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Cops are the most obese workers in America, study reveals | Daily Mail Online

Food isn't love - 








On the other end of the scale, looks like the "morale" crowd of make and think pretty people are going anoerexic.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Cops here in Toronto are trim and fit, I have never seen an overweight police officer.


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Cops are the most obese workers in America, study reveals | Daily Mail Online
> 
> Food isn't love -
> View attachment 8937
> ...


I am not suprised. Sad truth here in the states.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

lol Whatever...most of the cops I know are fit for the job.


----------



## RoyLanchester (Dec 10, 2014)

It's a bit deceptive. State police have much stricter fitness requirements than local cops. So if you polled local vs state the numbers would be much different.

I think that is why half the time guns or tasters get pulled, because the officer is too fat/old to physically restrain a perp.

For example.








If I was his commanding officer he'd be looking for a new job.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Just an fyi, don't ever eat the crumb donuts. My first job was a donut shop. We would save all the donuts that didn't sell. They sat in the back, uncovered and I'm sure at night cockroaches got into them. We would then crush those donuts into crumbs, sprinkle with cinnamon and sell as crumb donuts.


----------



## RoyLanchester (Dec 10, 2014)

Mish said:


> lol Whatever...most of the cops I know are fit for the job.


That cop who showed up at your birthday party wasn't a real cop young lady. Most cops don't have tear-away pants and a boom box.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

RoyLanchester said:


> That cop who showed up at your birthday party wasn't a real cop young lady. Most cops don't have tear-away pants and a boom box.


LOL I need to behave. I need to behave. I need to behave. I need to behave. I need to behave. *I need to behave!!!!!!!!!!!* hehe

I'm not inviting you to my next party...just sayin


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

:21: I remember being in the passenger seat when my friend and I got hit from behind by a drunk driver. We were ok but the cop who showed up to record the accident was SO fit, tall and good-looking, we were whispering to each-other (asking if he was a "real" cop LOL).


----------



## RoyLanchester (Dec 10, 2014)

Mish said:


> LOL I need to behave. I need to behave. I need to behave. I need to behave. I need to behave. *I need to behave!!!!!!!!!!!* hehe
> 
> I'm not inviting you to my next party...just sayin


I don't follow regarding your first comment. Did I offend?

Thats ok, I reckon I wouldn't fit in very well. I very much doubt my music selection would "get the party started".


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RoyLanchester said:


> It's a bit deceptive. State police have much stricter fitness requirements than local cops. So if you polled local vs state the numbers would be much different.
> 
> I think that is why half the time guns or tasters get pulled, because the officer is too fat/old to physically restrain a perp.
> 
> ...


Not sure what State you are referring to on this, but in Texas..the state cops are in good shape once they graduate recruit school which lasts about 4 months..then they never have to worry about it again. The only agency I know of around here which requires post employment annual physical fitness tests is the DFW Airport cops. They make them jog a mile or so once a year...and its age adjusted. The folks over 40 get to run a shorter distance..3/4 mile or similar.


----------



## RoyLanchester (Dec 10, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Not sure what State you are referring to on this, but in Texas..the state cops are in good shape once they graduate recruit school which lasts about 4 months..then they never have to worry about it again. The only agency I know of around here which requires post employment annual physical fitness tests is the DFW Airport cops. They make them jog a mile or so once a year...and its age adjusted. The folks over 40 get to run a shorter distance..3/4 mile or similar.


Then it certainly varies state to state. I know some states up north are pretty brutal and have frequent retesting.

Active duty cops in my mind should should be very fit.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Couldn't agree with you more. Firemen have more free time to exercise on company time. Cops stay too busy out catching bag guys to spend much time at the gym.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I can remember when LEO had a physical standard to meet. Some years back a City near Milwaukee was forced by the court to drop all physical requirement so women could join the force.
Now before you go nuts on me. I am all for women on the police force. What I want is women that meet the standard , and don't tell they can't . I know to many that can.
3 pull ups is what it was reduced to before the court pulled all standards.
What this did was open the door to many that had no business being in LE in the first place. The type that felt there are no standards of anything to be met.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, I consumed plenty of donuts while sitting in a patrol car. So? I also ran and worked out. All it takes is balance.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

I disagree with the stereotype that all cops are fat and love donuts. The cops in my town are in excellent physical shape and have recently gone tactical wearing their vest with more stuff on them like AR mag and additional stuff.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

ghostman said:


> I disagree with the stereotype that all cops are fat and love donuts. The cops in my town are in excellent physical shape and have recently gone tactical wearing their vest with more stuff on them like AR mag and additional stuff.


I'm just disagreeing with the whole fat part...I agree with the love doughnuts part. I would also assume that they love coffee.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I have not seen anything including the link in the OP that shows donuts are poisonous as thread title states.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

TG said:


> :21: I remember being in the passenger seat when my friend and I got hit from behind by a drunk driver. We were ok but the cop who showed up to record the accident was SO fit, tall and good-looking, we were whispering to each-other (asking if he was a "real" cop LOL).


I find that offensive


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> I find that offensive


Me too.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

You guys better be careful what you find offensive.


----------

